# complaining about difference between sterling and Euro prices in Ireland



## canthinkname (4 Dec 2008)

hi not sure if this is the right forum to post this topic in, I'm taking this information from a topic in another forum I go on where we are trying to get people to email the various retailers who have stores in the republic of Ireland and also in the North of Ireland and UK.

We are trying to get them to change their policy in relation to why they charge shoppers in the republic so much more.

Below is a list of email addresses of major stores in the Republic or web link to their customer care form.

I have also included an email that is being sent out to the above retailers asking them to justify their rip off prices. Maybe if enough of us complain they will start taking notice and adjusting their prices accordingly:

Customer.Services@River-Island.com 
NEXTDIRAIT@next.co.uk 
info@argos.co.uk 
customerrelations@debenhams.com 
feedback@wallis.co.uk 
customer.services@tesco.ie 
customerservice@care.boots.com 
webcustomerservices@newlook.co.uk 
help@principles.co.uk 
generalenquiries@monsoon.co.uk 
help@oasis-stores.co.uk 
sales@easons.com 
service.customer@dunnes-stores.ie 
dixonswebsales@dixons.co.uk 
enquiries@stylo.co.uk - barratts 
customer.service@evans.co.uk 
cs@smyths.com 
Websits with forms to complete online - 

 - fill in complaint online 
https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/cont ... Brand=core = fill in complaint online 
[broken link removed] - fill in form online 
 - fill in complaint online 
[broken link removed] - fill in complaint form online 

***********************************************************************************
To whom it may concern, 

I am writing to your from the Republic of Ireland and I note that many of the products in your UK stores and websites which are sterling priced, are not in line with the euro rate in your Irish stores. I am aware of the recent Vat changes in the UK. However even taking this into consideration there is still a difference of at least 15% to 20% between sterling and euro prices. 

This seems to be trend within UK companies. It is unacceptable. There has been numerous reports in the Irish media about this issue recently. 

I would like to clarify that I will not purchase from your company until euro prices are in line with sterling - allowing for the VAT difference. 

Please do not try to explain the large differential based on need for additional costs in relation to transport. You have stores in Northern Ireland and there is no price variation between stores in the North of Ireland and in the UK, transporting from the North to the rest of Ireland would not cost an additional 15 to 20%. 

As the Euro has been gaining in strength against the pound for a long time, Euro prices in the republic for your goods should have been steadily decreasing, even given the fact that prices may be fixed at the start of a season. 

Can you confirm please when you are prices were set and on what exchange rate they were based on, so that I can be assured that I am not being ripped off in relation to sterling/Euro prices based on the exchange rate set at that time. 

I expect to receive confirmation that prices are going to be changed to reflect current exchange rates and not to be fobbed off with ridiculous excuses about why there is such a big price differential and until then I will no longer shop in your store. 

I await your response. 

Yours Sincerely


----------

